# انتبه .. الكومبيوتر يسجل حركاتك على البالتوك



## holiness (16 ديسمبر 2010)

سر من اسرار البالتوك والذي يجهله الكثيرون وهو ان البالتوك يستطيع ان يعرف اي شيء كتبت او

عرضت من صور او ارسلت من ملفات او استقبلت ويستطيع ان يعرف اي غرفة دخلت بالتاريخ

والوقت وذلك بوجود ملفات مشفرة في جهازك وعند طلب اي حكومة دولة اوجهة حكومية بالاستفسار

عن النك المعين سوف يكون ملفك جهاز بمعلومات كاملة عنك وكي تتجنب هذه البلوى عليك باتباع التالي :
!- تذهب الى قائمة ابدأ start ثم تختار تشغيل Run

2- تكتب هذه الكلمة في المسطيل regedit ثم موافق Ok

3- تختار HKEY_CURRENT_USER

4- تختار software ثم تختار Paltalk سوف تلاحظ نكاتك التي دخلت بها وويقابلها معلومات عنك 

كالبريد واسمك الاول والاخير وبعض الملفات المشفرة عليك بحذف ملف البالتوك هذا لاتخاف البرنامج 

ما راح ينحدف فقط الملف هو الذي سينحذف .

5- تظن انك الان قد تخلصت من هذه البلوى تابع معي .

6- حاول ترجع فوق شوي اي نفس الخطوات الاولى والثانية والثالثة والرابعة عندما تختار 

software اختار AVMPCTOTEL راح تلاقي جميع النكات التي دخلت بها البالتوك حتى النكات

التي دخلت بها من قبل اي لو انك حذفت برنامج البالتوك بالمرة ونزلته من جديد واستخدمت نكات 

جديدة هذا الملف يحتفظ بالنكات القديمة فالان يجب عليك حذف هذا الملف وبكذا تكون تخلصت من بلوى المراقبة والتجسس .

ملاحظة :
أولا : اذا عملت الخطوات هذه سوف تحذف نكاتك اي يجب عليك حفظ نكاتك والكلمات السرية في ورقة

حتى تتمكن من استخدامهم مرة ثانية

ثانيا : يجب عليك عمل الخطوات هذه كل مرة تدخل البالتوك وقبل ما تخرج من البالتوك 

تحياتي لكم​


----------



## alfanoble (4 أبريل 2012)

انا فى البال ووجدت انى لااستطيع الدخول تاتى رسالةunexpected erro 5403 re
هل من حل او تفسير للمشكلة


----------

